# Racing 'Ordinaries' ( P/F's )



## The ORDINARY Man (25 Aug 2010)

The ORDINARY CHALLENGE CUP

In June 1910, sixty two racing cyclists of the 19th century presented to the National Cyclists Union a magnificent silver trophy to perpetuate the memory of “ the Old Ordinary “ and it’s pioneer work in the history of a great pastime. The first winner of the One Mile Championship was H. W. Bartlett who won the inaugural race held in September that same year (1910) the one mile race has been held most years ever since. The event is now under the control of British Cycling. 

The 2009 current Champion, Paul Smith won this event for the first time in 1988 and has since been successful on seventeen further occasions. This years race has yet to be held, having been cancelled earlier in the year due to adverse weather.

In modern times, Ordinary Racing has been held in Belgium since the early 1990's, with this years Belgium Championship race being held in the town of Ernegem on September 18th. 
It won last year by the UK rider, Steve George.

Down Under in Tasmania every February there is the Australian Penny Farthing Championship races held in the village of Evandale. These championship races have been held in Evandale annually since the 1980's, with visiting UK riders being sucessful on a few occasions.

There are to my knowledge, no other countries that have serious racing for Ordinaries/penny farthings . . if you know of any I would welcome being corrected.

The Knutsford Three Hour Race was first held in 1980 and has been organised every ten years since.

Should you require further info on any mentioned, please ask.

One fact I should add is that P/F copies, replica's call them what ever, are acceptable at the Australian and Belgium Championships but the UK race is for Original machines Only.

Check Utube for Evandale and Knutsford footage.


----------



## The ORDINARY Man (13 Sep 2010)

The ORDINARY Man said:


> The ORDINARY CHALLENGE CUP
> 
> In June 1910, sixty two racing cyclists of the 19th century presented to the National Cyclists Union a magnificent silver trophy to perpetuate the memory of “ the Old Ordinary “ and it’s pioneer work in the history of a great pastime. The first winner of the One Mile Championship was H. W. Bartlett who won the inaugural race held in September that same year (1910) the one mile race has been held most years ever since. The event is now under the control of British Cycling.
> 
> ...


Cotact : ore@telenet.be should you wish to enter the Belgium P/F Championship race being held at EERNEGEM, Flanders on Saturday September 18th.
Contact :


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Sep 2010)

Modern ordinaries are allowed at Knutsford surely?


----------



## The ORDINARY Man (14 Sep 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Modern ordinaries are allowed at Knutsford surely?


There were plenty at the Knutsford G.R. some broke as the race continued though ~ I think all of the Mesicek copies finished. Racing P/F's down under in the Australian Championships are mostly copies, in fact I believe there was only two out of an entry of fifty plus that were something like originals when we participated in 2006 and 2007.
Australia and New Zealand have active enthusiasts making components and complete machines . . some are very light and well engineered.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Sep 2010)

some of the US made ones look lovely. I'd never get an ordinary past her indoors though. could not smuggle it into the shed. Quite fancy a pedersen though....


----------



## clarion (15 Sep 2010)

I was helping the winning team at Knutsford. They were riding a Sullivan 52" and a Summerfield 49". There were some spoke breakages, and a loose handlebar, but no more serious mechanicals.

I am now seriously tempted to approach Joff Summerfield (also raced at Knutsford on his own) to get an Ordinary built. I think my partner has already taken up the challenge of entering next time...


----------



## The ORDINARY Man (19 Sep 2010)

clarion said:


> I was helping the winning team at Knutsford. They were riding a Sullivan 52" and a Summerfield 49". There were some spoke breakages, and a loose handlebar, but no more serious mechanicals.
> 
> I am now seriously tempted to approach Joff Summerfield (also raced at Knutsford on his own) to get an Ordinary built. I think my partner has already taken up the challenge of entering next time...


I know the Sullivan machine quite well as my wife used it twice for the Evandale Australian Penny Farthing Championships in 2006 and 2007. In the ladies race she came third both years competing against women half her age. Kat bought the machine after we advised her of it. The Summerfield, other than meeting Joff on his world travel when he was down under, I know little about but I seem to remember that it was fitted with modern brakes as against the poor spoon brake of Victorian, and some modern copies.
Brett Richardson, down under, I hear has developed a method of extruding a tapered tube for a P/F backbone something that has eluded modern makers for some years.
Mesiceks have wonderful front ends but the Swedish heavy steel backbone could do with some weight saving to make them even better. There are other makers around the world, one of whom, in my opinion made the best was Kennedy of the USA. By best I mean the closest copy to an Original Victorian machine. I rode the Sullivan's Kennedy machine when visiting the Evandale Races and found it a very sturdy and well engineered 'roadster' machine. Most of the fifty or so entrants in the Evandale Races rode replica's/copies, some of which were extremely light purposely made 'racing' machines, beautifully made and from memory few were fitted with brakes, but then again Victorian racing machies certainly did not have brakes...
Makers 'down under' ( Australia and New Zealand ) are the most prolific manufacturers currently ~ should you wish names and addresses please ask. Entry forms for next years Evandale event have just been issued . . copy of which I can supply upon request via E-mail.


----------



## The ORDINARY Man (23 Sep 2010)

The ORDINARY Man said:


> The ORDINARY CHALLENGE CUP
> 
> In June 1910, sixty two racing cyclists of the 19th century presented to the National Cyclists Union a magnificent silver trophy to perpetuate the memory of “ the Old Ordinary “ and it’s pioneer work in the history of a great pastime. The first winner of the One Mile Championship was H. W. Bartlett who won the inaugural race held in September that same year (1910) the one mile race has been held most years ever since. The event is now under the control of British Cycling.
> 
> ...


----------



## The ORDINARY Man (23 Sep 2010)

The date for the 2011Smithfield Nocturne event has been confirmed. It will be on Saturday 11 June 2011. Ordinarys are on the Race Programme.

There will be a serious High Bicycle Race and a support Race for Boneshakers. 

For those who are not familiar with the Smithfield Nocturne I will mention some brief details. 

The semi professional and professional races take place on a closed circuit with barriers along the whole of the circuit, in the heart of London at Smithfield about 200 yards from St Pauls Cathedral and The Old Bailey. A prime location.

The event runs into the late evening, hence Nocturne. 

This years event attracted spectator numbers in the region of 10,000 (I think this estimate is a bit on the high side). 

The event is sponsored by the City of London Corporation along with Rapha, Condor Cycles, Dahon (they have a fantastic folding bicycle race) and other big sponsors. 

A good level of hospitality is usually available for participants. 

The event attracts TV coverage. 

This link for the 2010 Event will give some idea of the nature of the event. http://www.nocturneseries.com/smithfield/


----------



## The ORDINARY Man (4 Jan 2011)

Few updates . . Paul Smith won again in 2010 taking his total of wins to eighteen although he was closely followed by another 'fastman' Steve George . . This years Smithfield event in June will have three races for High Wheel machines . . the One Mile UK Championship race, another for any high wheel machine and a road race.
Contact for the high wheel races, which from reports have created interest here and from abroad is Phil Saunders. Phil wants to put on a good show with media coverage in attendance so if you are interested either contact Phil direct ( should you have his e-mail ) or contact me and I will forward his address.
Mine is :- ahcpick@aol.com


----------



## The ORDINARY Man (9 Feb 2011)

The IVCA (International Veteran Cycle Association) in 2011 at La Ferte St Imbault, France and next year in Ghent ( Gent) Belgium include in the event programme, races for all types of early cycles. For a number of years now in the ' high wheel ' P/F race they have accepted modern copies, the winner being able to claim the title ~ World Champion High Wheeler.
Websites for both events under www.IVCA can be found if you are interested.


----------



## The ORDINARY Man (12 Apr 2011)

The ORDINARY Man said:


> The ORDINARY CHALLENGE CUP
> 
> In June 1910, sixty two racing cyclists of the 19th century presented to the National Cyclists Union a magnificent silver trophy to perpetuate the memory of “ the Old Ordinary “ and it’s pioneer work in the history of a great pastime. The first winner of the One Mile Championship was H. W. Bartlett who won the inaugural race held in September that same year (1910) the one mile race has been held most years ever since. The event is now under the control of British Cycling.
> 
> ...


----------



## The ORDINARY Man (12 Apr 2011)

Clarification on a couple of points :- 
First the UK One Mile British Cycling Championship Race is for 'original' machines only. This years race will not be at the June Nocturne Meeting as suggested but later in the year, possibly at Herne Hill. It is normally the previous years winner's responsiblity for selecting the venue for the 'Championship' race. 
The Nocturne event is open to any rider on a High Wheeler / Penny Farthing ~ modern or original.


----------

